# Flat bed on teryx?



## claird (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone do this yet? Had a tree fall on the bed and trashed it. Just trying to get an idea where to start!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen pics here and there, maybe not neccisarily a Rex but... 

Here's a rhino I found via google.



















^^Curtosy of JoshC from rhinoforums.


----------

